# Rock stuck between brake rotor and brake/heat/dust shield - How common?



## Psy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think it's more relevant to this forum.

Happened at least 4 times (3 in less then 2 months), you drive and then hearing a scratching/grinding sounds, especially on low speed.
To get the little rock out you should remove the wheel, disconnect the brake cable, remove the calipper (a can shield) and then you found the damn rock stuck inside, putting it out via air pressure.
I have no idea why is it happens too much (the car driven sometimes on a gravel paths), also on the same wheel (front right), but its never happened before on any car that drove the same roads, also never heard about someone here (who drive the same roads) that got this 'issue'.
The calipper and brake/heat/dust shield looks fine (as few mechanics saids), so don't know why the damn rocks (rubble) got inside time after time.

My car is Jetta MK5 (2011), wheels are pretty new, pretty new brakes.

Anyone have any idea why does this happen pretty often?
Anyone else experienced this issue often?
There is other ways to get the rock pull out instead of remove wheels and calipper? is using air pressure (while everything is on) do the trick?
Is water pressure to this area can cause any damage?

How do I prevent this from happening again, there is something I can do? (replace calipper, rotors, wheels, ...)
Can it cause any damage if I keep driving with it, in hope the rock will pull out itself?

(just to clarify where the rock got stuck, I've found a picture on google, the rock is in the right measurement ruler side, between the dust shield :http://i.ytimg.com/vi/NpkoffI1co4/maxresdefault.jpg)


----------



## Psy (Dec 13, 2014)

Any ideas?
Someone had this situation?

Is using a water (with/without pressure) on this area (between brake rotors), to try getting off the rock could make any damage?


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

I had this happen a few times with my Si and my Golf R. Very annoying and honestly, after driving a bit the rock wears down and pops out. I know it doesn't sound ideal but I wasn't about to take my wheel off on the side of the road.


----------

